# is this the right visa for spouse under 11(6))LEGALMAN PLEASE HELP



## capetonian101 (Jun 2, 2014)

Good morning
I just want to make sure tis is the right visa tat was issued to my wife.
We applied for change of conditions for her to be able to work.
Now it looks like they just issued a visitor visa that says she is married to an south African.


----------



## Fynbos (Jan 8, 2015)

@Capetonian101 Unfortunately the visa your wife was issues does not make allowance for her to work. It should specify "to work at [name] company". You will have to apply for a VFS rectification. 

Use this link: https://www.vfsvisaonline.com/DHAFOS...tewaypage.aspx

Choose "TRV - Rectification" and follow the online prompts and specify the problem in detail. You will be forced to make an appointment, if you made the initial visa application through VFS, then the appoint fee (R1350) will be waived, if you made the initial application through the DHA however, you will have to pay. Once you've completed the online forms, you'll be given an appointment date confirmation, print it out and take that in on the date specified. 

Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

capetonian101 said:


> Good morning
> I just want to make sure tis is the right visa tat was issued to my wife.
> We applied for change of conditions for her to be able to work.
> Now it looks like they just issued a visitor visa that says she is married to an south African.


Definitely no indication of anything work-related - perhaps you did not submit the correct documentation? In any event it seems there is a mistake and you'll need to get this corrected.


----------

